# where to use sabiki rigs



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

During snapper season, i went to Mass and caught bait easily on sabiki rigs, but last two trips didn't find any to cast to. My question is, can you use sabiki rigs to catch bait at deeper water wrecks or rubble, will baitfish hit those rigs in deeper water where your bait isn't concentrated at top ? For example if you went to Liberty ship or Freighter or teneco or chev rig, can you catch bait as well as fish for larger species ? If sabiki rigs will work, what method do you use ?


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

i cant answer your question about the sabiki rig on a wreck im curious of this answer to. however at the piers i use the sabiki rig for convenience with tiny tiny pieces of cut/shrimp/squid on those tiny hooks and catch pin fish that way.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes you can. They make larger Sabiki rigs for this. I bought some online but don't remember the website.


----------



## aquasport24 (Sep 6, 2011)

In P.C. and in Destin I have always caught my bait near the pass. Sometimes it is tough to find them on a slack tide but most of the time can catch all the bait we need in 30 min or so.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I've used sabiki rigs out at Timber holes...When I take the kids out,:thumbsup::thumbsup: they use it and will get some good bite size live bait for us.:thumbup: I use 3-4 oz weights so the line gets cown quicker. Sabikis come in all sizes. Also, comes with different line strengths as well. Most tackle shops will have a good variety.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

aquasport24 said:


> In P.C. and in Destin I have always caught my bait near the pass. Sometimes it is tough to find them on a slack tide but most of the time can catch all the bait we need in 30 min or so.


on sabiki rigs or cast nets?


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*????*

Sir, do you mean you catch bait at or very close to the Destin Bridge???? I've been going 3 miles out looking for bait....




aquasport24 said:


> In P.C. and in Destin I have always caught my bait near the pass. Sometimes it is tough to find them on a slack tide but most of the time can catch all the bait we need in 30 min or so.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Freedom Won said:


> Sir, do you mean you catch bait at or very close to the Destin Bridge???? I've been going 3 miles out looking for bait....



I RARELY catch my bait offshore unless i get some ruby red lips or something. I always tip my sabiki hooks with small bits of shrimp or squid (squid works best as it lasts MUCH longer) and drop them around pilings or along docks in a moving tide. If your in Destin, the bridge pilings are great and even around the jetties:thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Haven't been out of Destin for about a year now but we used to catch bait in the pass, at the mouth of the pass and out by the first buoys. Never had a problem filling the well.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, just moved (again) so I'm having to start all over again learning the area's ways...

Very much appre. the advice....:thumbsup:


----------

